# Home Again/West Coast Haunt Convention



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm back from the National Haunter's Convention and my first "personal appearance" as The Mistress of Mayhem with Haunt Cast. (How's that for hilarious?) What a great time that was! Lots of new, cool stuff out there to buy and lust over. I got to meet Chris Baker and Johnny Thunder at long last, and what a blast that was! I really know how lucky I am to have twisted Chris's arm-I mean, been invited to become part of the show. In case you were wondering, yes, Johnny really _does_ laugh like that!
Darling husband has given the green light on heading to the West Coast Haunt Convention, so I'll be there to rep Haunt Cast and promote my jack-o-lantern pots, too. I just got some new ones out of the kiln and will be throwing pots until my little hands bleed to get them ready for the con and for my new Etsy store.
So excited to meet Chris and Jeff Davis, as well as haunt legend Leonard Pickel. I can't wait!
I'm hoping some of the folks on this site can make it out to WCHC and support this new convention. If so, please swing by the Haunt Cast booth and introduce yourself!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Have a great time!


----------

